# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  DV Members as Animals

## OpheliaBlue

This is me as a cat...moody and blue:



edit: My name is fixed: *O P H E L I A*_...*cough* lord soth *COUGH*_

----------


## Scwigglie

Aww hehe, very nice.   ::D:  Why "Ophilia"?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *Aww hehe, very nice.   Why \"Ophilia\"?*



god DAMNIT I mispelled my own name......fucking O-philia..."not afraid of Os". I'll fix it later........

Thanks scwigglers!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

K, here's paperdoll as the goat mamacita (I'll color it later maybe):

----------


## Placebo

Hehe... gotta love that.
And you got permission from Paperdoll for that, eh ?  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Here's KANIAZ the uberstinker:







> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *Hehe... gotta love that.
> And you got permission from Paperdoll for that, eh ?*



Meeeeh, she saw it before I posted it.

----------


## Kaniaz

All good, 'cept I'm English and don't do the "zee" thing.  :tongue2:

----------


## Aphius

This is crazy!  ::shock::

----------


## Seeker

yeah who is next?

----------


## Bornslip

haha, fun fun fun, can't wait to see me  :tongue2:

----------


## Death-Wuad

This is me on a bad day (minus the swastika):



This is bornslip:



And this is poop:

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

I like the Ophelia-Cat  ::D:

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *All good, 'cept I'm English and don't do the \"zee\" thing.*



Haha,   ::lol::  a proper English gentleman, are we?

----------


## Demerzel

I think he may be better suited to a pussy  :tongue2:  



jk

----------


## OpheliaBlue

This is LDGuy (and he supposed to be a chihuahua type human thing...meeeeh, figure it out for yourselves):

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *This is LDGuy (and he supposed to be a chihuahua type human thing...meeeeh, figure it out for yourselves):
> 
> *



Reminds me of him... seriously... 

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## nightowl

::smitten::  i love those...paperdoll should be pleased..very pleased.

----------


## lord soth

AHEM!

my I present, ophiliaBlue...

paintbrush on binary, freestyle, 2004, contemporary art, *LORD* soth


OWNED!soth

----------


## Lucid83

i want one!!!, i wanna be a star trek character, lol  ::lol::

----------


## Joseph_Stalin

Human or otherwise? I don't know if I can imagine you as an aggressive Sisko, or a Shakespeare-Loving Piccard...  :smiley:

----------


## Kaniaz

[quote]
PWNED!

Nope, not a pwn.

----------


## lord soth

ahem, take a closer look...


!nottub tide siht evol nam

----------


## Lucid83

ill choose human, i love picard, or riker or data or laforge

----------


## Gothlark

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *This is LDGuy (and he supposed to be a chihuahua type human thing...meeeeh, figure it out for yourselves):
> 
> *



If that wasn't supposed to be an exageration I might be offended.  But at since it is, I don't really care.  It's very good if you're going for an exageration.  I do need to work at pestering too much, even if I'm no wheres near that bad.  ::?:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Here's wasup....kind of a paperdollesque goat boy hippie, because I'm starting to run out of animals that I can draw, hehe:



*LDGuy:* dude, it IS just an exaggeration....you so incredibly don't pester too much, or I wouldn't have bothered drawing your sorry ass at all!! J/K man, you're golden! xoxoxoxoxoxo

*SERIOUSLY TO ALL:* Quit with the embedded quotes, I'm tired of seeing LDchihuahua 11 million times. Oh well, this is sooooo going to end up in Senseless anyway......  ::?:  .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Gezus_
> *Nicely done Ophelia!*



Thanks man!

Now that I'm out of work for the time being, I should "draw" some more.

----------


## Amethyst Star

*laughs again*  Other people really should see this. (or archive it)

-Amé

----------


## nightowl

i thought we already did archive it? didn't we guys?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I dunno.

Seeker?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Kaniaz_
> *Oh, and:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're happy now.*



HAHA I just wanted everyone to rememeber this one.

Best kangaroo EVER.

----------


## Fetish

OMGZ this rocks 

will you do one of me Opheila PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ PLZ 

ill send you a pic of me naked if you do draw me.........or ill send you a pic of me naked if you dont draw me see ....its a win loser thingy

----------


## nina

No way GWP she would definitely have to do me before doing you hehe. I wonder what I would be.  ::D:

----------


## Fetish

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *No way GWP she would definitely have to do me before doing you hehe. I wonder what I would be.*



something that mates ALOT

jking jking jking jking jking jking jking

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by greywolfpoet+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(greywolfpoet)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-lucidnina
> 			
> 		
> ...



HAHA I WISH!!  ::chuckle::   But yeah you are right though...my nickname IS Bunny. (but not for that reason)

----------


## Finde

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *No way GWP she would definitely have to do me before doing you hehe. I wonder what I would be.*



Maybe as that weird eyeball you drew?  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Finde+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Finde)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-lucidnina
> 			
> 		
> ...



Holy crap Finde...I haven't seen you in like...forever!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

::shock::   ::shock::   ::shock::  OMFG FINDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nightowl

HE RETURNS O_O

----------


## Amethyst Star

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *   OMFG FINDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Ha!  I bring the thread back to life and kidnapped members start coming back!.... or not and this is a complete coincidence.  :tongue2:    So, Ophelia, any new ideas?

----------


## Finde

Hehe, I came back 'cause a friend of mine joined and another friend needed the nightmare tutorial  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

necroed wooHOO!

mitzie as a sick cat

----------


## Amethyst Star

I <3 this thread.

----------


## Kromoh

what about ME???


I deserve one too!!

If you don't do it, I'm gonna... I'm gonna... cry??


but now seriously.. I want one k? I'll pay you in lucid dollars!!

deal?

----------


## Goldney

Jesus this is an old thread. It's better than the resurrection of Lazarus.

PS. Ophelia if you draw Kromoh as a wolf I'm betting that he may just die of happiness.

----------


## Kromoh

> PS. Ophelia if you draw Kromoh as a wolf I'm betting that he may just die of happiness.



:O how did you know? 


:O someone must have been reading my journal!!!!

----------


## guitarboy

Lol Kromoh. Now I want to draw you  ::D:

----------


## Grod

> Lol Kromoh. Now I want to draw you



Did you realize this thread is over a year and a half old? (Not that Kromoh probably wouldn't still enjoy it)

----------

